# Flashy's ibis white 2.0tfsi valvelift



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Rather than sticking similar questions and posts on different threads, I thought I'd start one specific to my car. I've only had it 2 days so I need to 'learn' the car, coming from a K20 and knowing quite a lot about them this is going to be a different learning curve. The car seems to be fine, i have a problem with a CD player that doesn't want to eject but other than that so far so good. Is there a general list of things to tick off with these cars when you first get one? Parts to check or replace/upgrade? Also, I quite fancy putting a panel filter on it, ITG or ramair. I do plan to remap probably in the Summer.
I have the sport with stock 17" wheels, does anyone know the weight of these? Tempted to get some lightweight alloys. Is there a recommended tyre for these cars?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Welcome to the group! The Mk2's are a great platform - especially if you like to tinker.



Flashy said:


> Rather than sticking similar questions and posts on different threads, I thought I'd start one specific to my car. I've only had it 2 days so I need to 'learn' the car, coming from a K20 and knowing quite a lot about them this is going to be a different learning curve. The car seems to be fine, i have a problem with a CD player that doesn't want to eject but other than that so far so good. Is there a general list of things to tick off with these cars when you first get one?


A good way to gain insight into the health of your car is to scan it. You can get scan tools that vary in price but a good medium price range but with good functionality is the OBD11. You will find a comprehensive post about it very easily. You'll be able to scan the various modules and even dig into measuring blocks to see what's going on with the car and check for errors. One place to start would be to scan for engine codes and (in your case) scan the infotainment module. If you don't want to fork out money for one of these devices yet i'm sure a helpful member close to you would be happy to arrange a time to help you out.



Flashy said:


> Parts to check or replace/upgrade? Also, I quite fancy putting a panel filter on it, ITG or ramair. I do plan to remap probably in the Summer.
> I have the sport with stock 17" wheels, does anyone know the weight of these? Tempted to get some lightweight alloys. Is there a recommended tyre for these cars?


Not sure on the weight of the stock 17's but lightweight wheels are always a good thing! As for recommended tyres - it really depends on the purpose of the car. Would you be daily driving, blasting down B-roads, or hitting up track days?


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

If you are thinking of mapping in the future I found this site very helpful; http://r-techperformance.co.uk/2-0-tfsi-tuning/

I plan to have mine done so have just done the HPFP follower and DV.

I've always liked the pipercross filters, better for the MAF than the oiled type.

Assume all servicing up to date, belts etc?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Cheers all for the replies. The service schedule is up to date, they just put in new plugs, oil and filter, cabin and air filter plus brake fluid change. It also has new discs and pads. I thought the pipercross was an oiled filter? If not then I might give that a go. I have obd2 elm27 with torque scan, is that ok for this car?
Dec11  I used to get that on previous car forums. :roll:


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice choice Flashy, you get used to the muppets on here 

Get a stage 1 REVO map, amazing !


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Nice choice Flashy, you get used to the muppets on here
> 
> Get a stage 1 REVO map, amazing !


Cheers. I've probably asked this before, is the revo map switchable? Can you revert between stock and stage 1?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Edited Topica reinstated.
Hoggy.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Flashy said:


> carlsicesilverTT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice choice Flashy, you get used to the muppets on here
> ...


Yes it is, however you need a extra dongle/switch which costs extra and is a bit of a pain to use as the OBD port is down by the bonnet opener.

I decided against it for that reason and I rather always have power on tap can just drive conservatively if your in stock mode mood!


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

If you have cruise control you can switch between maps via your indicator stalk though so not a problem then.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm going to have to read through what my car does and does not have


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Revo @ £500 is quite expensive for an off the shelf map, another £100 for the box for switching, i'm likely to go to R-Tech for a live map.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> If you have cruise control you can switch between maps via your indicator stalk though so not a problem then.


This may be for a APR map, REVO software may not allow it.

For the pedantic, the cruise control may be on the windscreen wiper stalk not the indicator stalk, you know what I mean though!


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

ab54666 said:


> Revo @ £500 is quite expensive for an off the shelf map, another £100 for the box for switching, i'm likely to go to R-Tech for a live map.


That is fair enough.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Does anyone know the weight of the 17x8.5 oem wheels? Can't find it anywhere. 
With regards to remap I quite like the idea of a plug in device where maps can be uploaded/switched or reverted to stock. There is a revo place about 3 miles from my place, might be worth me popping in for a chat.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Flashy said:


> Does anyone know the weight of the 17x8.5 oem wheels? Can't find it anywhere.


Typical 17" OEM rims weigh somewhere between 24 -28lbs (depending on style). 
Audi did make a couple of lightweight forged models in 19 & 20" (if you can find them) Best bet for these are off of a Mk3.

Check this site to see if there is something similar your rim style https://www.original-felgen.com/17zoll/2
Note: Gewicht = Weight


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks. 12.3kg according to that link, that's quite heavy. Think I'll be making lightweight wheels and remap my two priority mods.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Light-weight rims and quality tires will make a big difference in handling. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

But don't replace your OEM's unless you're going to do it right. Style should always be secondary to safety. Unfortunately quality rims cost money. Cast ($) < flow formed ($$) < forged ($$$)

In any case, avoid cheap cast rims as they've been know to shatter on hard impact (i.e potholes, etc) They also tend to be heavier.

Cut from an earlier post: 
http://speed.academy/why-wheel-manufacturing-method-load-rating-matter/


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Random question, will a pela oil extractor work on the tfsi? Been thinking of switching to 5w40 from the 5w30. Pros cons of switching?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Flashy said:


> Random question, will a pela oil extractor work on the tfsi? Been thinking of switching to 5w40 from the 5w30. Pros cons of switching?


Hi, Can't see why not, haven't found a dipstick tube that the hose won't fit down yet.
Unless your engine is burning oil I can't see the point of using 5w-40 oil.
5w-40 oil is not avail in 504/507 spec.so replace more frequently if you do use it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Ok thanks. I had to do a top up but I'm putting that down to the fact it had an oil change and the filter would have retained some oil after running. I'll keep my eye on it. What brand is the popular choice for the 5w30?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,Common oils of correct spec are Castrol Edge Titanium 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30.
Cheaper oils of correct spec are avail & used by many Audi delaers.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/VW-Genuine-Qua ... 6903&psc=1
Hoggy.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Cool. I bought Castrol edge titanium


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

I just switched to 5w 40 in my TTS as recommended by R-Tech (Millers Nanodrive). I won't do huge miles (probably 5k a year) so will be changed at least annually anyway.

If I was sticking to Audi Approved and 5w 30 then a lot of choices, believe Audi dealers use a re-badged Castol Edge, but you also have Mobil 1, millers, shell and many other brands.

Only problem with extraction is you will leave a little bit of old oil in and assume its the same as the TTS the oil fiter is underneath anyway?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

The oil filter is on top, in front of the dipstick


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Just realised I should stick some pics in here.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Flashy said:


> The oil filter is on top, in front of the dipstick


Good to go then!


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

I am using 5W-40 with 504/507 spec. and is readily available in Australia by Penrite


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Iceblue said:


> I am using 5W-40 with 504/507 spec. and is readily available in Australia by Penrite


Hi, According to their website 5w-40 is 502/505 which is lower spec than 504/507.
Hoggy.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Iceblue said:


> I am using 5W-40 with 504/507 spec. and is readily available in Australia by Penrite


The viscosity spec for VW504 / 507 is 5W-30. Any weight other than 5W-30 is not 504 /507.

That said, you can find oils that meet (or exceed) VW's 504 /507 spec in every other way. Sometimes it make sense to use a different viscosity if you live in a colder climate or you've modified your engine.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

So if the car is using a bit too much oil I could still go to 5w40? What spec or brand? I know in K20 circles people tended to go to 5w40 from 0w30 for high miles or oil burners.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Flashy said:


> So if the car is using a bit too much oil I could still go to 5w40? What spec or brand? I know in K20 circles people tended to go to 5w40 from 0w30 for high miles or oil burners.


The first number is the oil's pour weight when cold . The 'W' stands for winter. So a 0W-30 oil would be thinner at cold temps than a 5W-30 oil (making cold weather starting easier)

The second number is the viscosity at operating temperature. Thicker oil 'may' reduce oil consumption, but if you are burning a lot of oil, your oil choice is not the problem.

Audi specs 30 weight to meet EU fleet mileage goals. In the US, Audi doesn't care.
A thicker oil will increase drag slightly, resulting in a small decrease in MPG but will hold up better under heavy load.

Furthermore, in order to meet Audi's 504 / 507 spec, the oil must be low SAP (sulphated ash, phosphorus and sulphur) . Again, this spec is designed to meet EU environmental concerns (not necessarily engine health or wear) The problem with low SAP is you can't use certain 'tried-and-true' wear inhibitors in the formulation because it affects the SAP level.

FWIW, I use Pennzoil Platinum Euro 0W-40 in the winter and 5W-40 in the summer. It can't meet VW 504 /507 because of it's viscosity, but is is the only motor oil recommended by Maserati and Ferrari in North America (so I think I'm safe ignoring Audi's EU oil recommendation.  )

P.S. I believe Shell Helix Ultra 5W-40 is the same (or very similar) to Pennzoil Platinum Euro and might be easier to source in the UK? (according to bobistheoilguy.com anyway...)


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I've decided to wait until August, when my 6 month warranty expires, to look into getting a revo stage 1 map and the sps pro. I'll be used to the car by then and will iron out any issues I get in that time. In the meantime I am looking at other mods, and I have started by getting some fresh bulbs for the headlights. Osram night breakers next gen for dipped beam and some led sidelight bulbs. 
Can anyone give me a heads up on dog bone insert, a short shifter and possibly a replacement head unit? Also thinking about wheels, would prefer some lighter ones but the 8.5j width is tricky to narrow down.

Also, insurance! Can anyone recommend a mod friendly insurer for the TT? My insurer only charges for significant power increase and not for styling mods or non significant performance mods. I'd like to keep it that way, just wondered who the 'go to' insurer is?


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 5, 2018)

Flashy said:


> I've decided to wait until August, when my 6 month warranty expires, to look into getting a revo stage 1 map and the sps pro. I'll be used to the car by then and will iron out any issues I get in that time. In the meantime I am looking at other mods, and I have started by getting some fresh bulbs for the headlights. Osram night breakers next gen for dipped beam and some led sidelight bulbs.
> Can anyone give me a heads up on dog bone insert, a short shifter and possibly a replacement head unit? Also thinking about wheels, would prefer some lighter ones but the 8.5j width is tricky to narrow down.
> 
> Also, insurance! Can anyone recommend a mod friendly insurer for the TT? My insurer only charges for significant power increase and not for styling mods or non significant performance mods. I'd like to keep it that way, just wondered who the 'go to' insurer is?


In regard to Insurance there's a specific section on this forum - I use AIB which I found on here- I've notified them of all mods including wrapping/black rings and refurbished wheels as well as power mods.

I found them to be very helpful, I let them know I was going stage 2+ in the next month of so when I renewed in January so all I have to do is call them as and when.

Not sure they're the cheapest but I'm happy with the service!


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

CharlieS said:


> I've notified them of all mods including wrapping/black rings and refurbished wheels as well as power mods.


Why would you let them know about black rings? :lol:


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 5, 2018)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> CharlieS said:
> 
> 
> > I've notified them of all mods including wrapping/black rings and refurbished wheels as well as power mods.
> ...


It's a change from stock and therefore a mod..wouldn't to give them any excuse should I need to claim..maybe a touch ott but hey ho!

Flashy - I forgot to mention that all my mods are covered on a like for like basis as well


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

If your car is not quattro you will get lots of wheelspin in first and second which will most likely annoy you. Although a remap does open these cars up.

Make depending on the year
Cambelt and waterpump changed
Thermostat if not changed will eventually fail they always do if the car flatuates the temperature then it needs doing. Should get to 90d and stay there.

Cam follower is a must to change and easy to fit cost around 50£ 
Check the dv.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

k9l3 said:


> If your car is not quattro you will get lots of wheelspin in first and second which will most likely annoy you.


Will be fine, just use 3/4 throttle, I rarely have need to floor car in 1st/2nd gear.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Mine is the EA888 gen 3 so doesn't have the cam follower (I believe). Is the DV the same as the recirculation valve? Chain driven too.i always like a good preventative mod


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > I am using 5W-40 with 504/507 spec. and is readily available in Australia by Penrite
> ...


Your right and remember why I thought it was in spec and that is because my manual includes 502. Have I misunderstood the manual? See photo below which refers to 502, 503 & 504


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

I wonder if the zinc really makes a difference


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

On the back


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm considering having the stage 1 remap do e a little earlier but I have a 6 month warranty with the car. Is that likely to be affected if I went ahead?


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Quite possibly, 6 months isn't long, I would enjoy car is standard form until then, appreciate it more then.

I know you thought REVO seemed expensive initially, which they are.

I was willing to pay more as you get particularly good gains and more research and testing has gone into writing the map compared to cheaper brands.

You can have a map for standard 95 RON petrol and 99RON such as shell v power and tesco momentum.

You will get around 10 more horsepower with a 99 map compared to 95.

I find the car performs better on tesco momentum compared to v power.


----------



## Jasonl (Mar 31, 2018)

Ive been with revo many times with my cars its a great map but its still a generic map ..i went custom with the tt as it gets the best out of you're specific engine..


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Jasonl said:


> Ive been with revo many times with my cars its a great map but its still a generic map ..i went custom with the tt as it gets the best out of you're specific engine..


Exactly this. When you look at the code for generic maps there isn't much in it. With Revo you're simply paying for the marketing. Find a good tuner with his own master kit and go with that.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm not planning on much in the way of performance mods, a panel filter and maybe an exhaust (can you get a backbox to mate up with oem centre pipe?). The Revo map will be fine for me, the nearest place is under 3 miles from my house 8) . I'm interested in the Whiteline anti lift kit, is it a simple unbolt oem, replace and rebolt?


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Roller Skate said:


> Exactly this. When you look at the code for generic maps there isn't much in it. With Revo you're simply paying for the marketing. Find a good tuner with his own master kit and go with that.


You cant say that, the number of revo tuned cars out there dominates custom maps, revo are tried, tested and proven.

Personally a big gamble to go with someone who tunes the shit out of your engine and puts rest of cars components under more stress. Also, if something goes wrong with map with the little guy with his so called master kit your screwed. In fact so many little guys with their own kit out there claiming to be better than revo and then 6 months later they are out of business.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly this. When you look at the code for generic maps there isn't much in it. With Revo you're simply paying for the marketing. Find a good tuner with his own master kit and go with that.
> ...


I can say anything I want.

I'm going by my experience of 10 tuned Audi TT's I've owned remapped by different businesses from Revo, APR to local garages who are slaves to companies like Elite. I've even used Superchips. I'm not talking about Dave that works out of his van and advertises on Facebook, I'm talking about businesses like MRC.

As for remaps going "wrong" in all the time I've been on here and the amount of modded cars that have been remapped and gone wrong ... pretty much zero.

Revo's OBD remaps are as generic as it gets.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Roller Skate said:


> I can say anything I want.


 

How is your health now these days?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Flashy said:


> I'm interested in the Whiteline anti lift kit, is it a simple unbolt oem, replace and rebolt?


Yes and no. Bolts are one-time use so make sure you get replacements along with your anti-lift. 
Suspension will need to be checked / re-aligned after installation since you've altered your suspension's geometry.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Think I'll buy the kit and get it done if the alignment needs adjusting


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Thinking of debadging, got some gloss black rings coming.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Debadged. Got a black edition grill coming, then the black rings will be going on.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

What black badges are going on just the rings ?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Rings front and back, maybe the TT rear badge too.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Flashy said:


> i have a problem with a CD player that doesn't want to eject but other than that so far so good


Just read through the thread and don't see a reply for this. Is it the RNSE? There is a transport mode that can be deactivated to allow access to the navigation disk


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I don't know what RNSE is, it's just a single cd player/radio.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Flashy said:


> I don't know what RNSE is, it's just a single cd player/radio.


Not the problem I was thinking of then. The RNSE is the Audi navigation system with colour display


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Swapped the dipped beam and sidelight bulbs over for something a little less yellow Old on the right, new on the left as you look at it. Also, tried to visualise the black badges.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice subtle mods there, always nice to put personal touch on your car.

Trouble with brand new cars on pcp its not technically your car so cant modify it.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Ta. I've got a black edition grill coming so will put the black rings on it, then swap the rear badge too. Looking out for some wheels also


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I noticed how green it had become under the edges of the rear screen. Used the corners of a microfibre cloth to sort. It's strangely satisfying


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-REAR ... SwZW1ag5FF


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Got em, see a few pics down :wink:


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Flashy said:


> I noticed how green it had become under the edges of the rear screen. Used the corners of a microfibre cloth to sort. It's strangely satisfying


A detaling brush and APC cleaner would have been easier!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm after some wheels at the moment and found a couple of sets.
Both are 18x8.5j. Set one I have just found out are 11.2kg each, should I be looking lighter? They are gunmetal grey.
Second set are gloss black but have an et35, taking the wheel 15mm further than oem. Is that too much? These are gloss black and around 11kg.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Well, I've bought the 18x8.5j with a 42 offset. Should sit nicely, gunmetal grey multispokes 8)


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Grill arrived, black edition with the lovely gloss black edging. Stuck my black gloss rings on. Good to fit this weekend.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Wheels have arrived already, Paisley freight collected last night and delivered first thing this morning. Great service.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

And they only just fit in the car :lol:

One in the passenger seat, three in the boot/back seats


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Flashy said:


> And they only just fit in the car :lol:
> 
> One in the passenger seat, three in the boot/back seats


Thats exactly what I used to do when I tracked the Porsche 968, 3 wheels in the boot with the rear seats down and one on the passenger seat!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

A rough idea


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi Flashy,

Looks looks like you have started making a lot of progress over the last week. Get some pictures up with all the new stuff on


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

What a ball ache of a job. One and half hours to get the old grill off, one minute to put the new one on. Worth it though  Might paint the fog surrounds next


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Very nice , yeah the top corner left and right grille clips where a complete nightmare for me :x


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

It was the ones halfway down that got me. Nearly got the angle grinder out. The missus came out to help and we got it off in 10 minutes


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Matching back rings on.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I need to paint the chrome fog rings, is there a way of getting these fog grills out? There appears to be a hex bolt where I have put a green dot.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Carl looks good, I just painted mine left them on. Need a steady hand and good coordination


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Ta. I'm contemplating leaving them on and masking the hell out of them. Some etch primer, my trusty black bbq paint and some lacquer to finish. Just need a dry day, hopefully get them done by the end of April


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Did mine this weekend just gone. Doesn't take long to dry.

Used a nail varnish style brush.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I've swapped the air filter out for a pipercross earlier this week. Drove to Bournemouth at a leisurely pace and got 43mpg according to the car. Unusual?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

No more chrome


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Job done, whats next?

Wheels arrived yet?

I left my audi badge original colour, I like the contrast.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Wheels are here but I need to replace all the tyres.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm impressed with the pipercross air filter, since changing to it the car has gone from 34mpg to 38mpg, that's calculated from fills.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Wheels on to try them out, the arches are a bit gappy due to lifting the car. Think it'll settle nicely. . Will need to put some eagle fl asy 5s on before I run with them.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Forgot to add. The oem 17s with tyres weigh 23.6kg each. These 18s with tyres weigh 21.6kg. Not the lightest but a decent weight saving.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Must be happy with those, gone from a girls car to a mans car


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Flashy,

The car is really coming along nicely. What's next on the agenda?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi Jim, I think I'll be looking at suspension. Probably a WALK and maybe a strut brace. Then a stage 1 remap. Would consider an exhaust option. Would like slightly more noise but not too much.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Bought an android head unit to replace my faulty oem one. Another job to do but first I'm going to paint the brake calipers today.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Flashy said:


> Bought an android head unit to replace my faulty oem one. Another job to do but first I'm going to paint the brake calipers today.


If your disc hubs are rusty do those as well, makes such a difference. My callipers are in really good condition, but would like to paint the springs on the front and put on a new decal as really faded.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

The hubs are ok, calipers looking poor. I did the wife's car yesterday and it's a good freshener. I'm considering sky blue, if I don't like it I'll go over it in silver 

At the moment..........

Front









Rear


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Just the rears to do tomorrow....


----------



## TTtaylor (Mar 8, 2020)

Flashy said:


> I need to paint the chrome fog rings, is there a way of getting these fog grills out? There appears to be a hex bolt where I have put a green dot.


I removed mine today, they just pull out. I think the bolt is connected to the fog light.
Mine are a dull grey and i'll be spraying the whole panel silver to match the car ...when the online ordered spray can arrives!


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Flashy said:


> Just the rears to do tomorrow....
> 
> View attachment 1


Nice one!!! what was your process and the type of paint?


----------



## mk2506 (Feb 23, 2020)

Flashy said:


> Hi Jim, I think I'll be looking at suspension. Probably a WALK and maybe a *strut brace*. Then a stage 1 remap. Would consider an exhaust option. Would like slightly more noise but not too much.


Mine handles like it's on rails, I'd very much doubt I'd see a jot of difference with a strut brace fitted :?:


----------



## mk2506 (Feb 23, 2020)

Flashy said:


> Just the rears to do tomorrow....
> 
> View attachment 1


Looks good


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Flashy said:
> 
> 
> > Just the rears to do tomorrow....
> ...


I use the e-tech kits, which is the paint and a brake cleaner. I start by wire brushing the caliper, spray with cleaner then brush paint. I use a 1" flat brush plus a very small brush for the finer points.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Just trying the new wheels out with the blue calipers.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm pleased with it, quite subtle.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm running out of things to paint  
Silver wheel bolts aren't going to match my new wheels, so a bit of etch primer and some Honda Nighthawk black pearl paint 8)


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

mk2506 said:


> Flashy said:
> 
> 
> > Just the rears to do tomorrow....
> ...


Agreed and the blue is something different for a caliper. I also saw a Mk 2 TT with it (may have been wrapped) and really suited the shape IMO.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

How long will the paint last on the bolts? Easier to get covers, no?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

It might not last. I do have some black plastic caps.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Flashy said:


> It might not last. I do have some black plastic caps.


You can get different coloured caps, plenty of after market ones on ebay, but originals not expensive in grey;

https://www.audipartsdirect.co.uk/produ ... 601173az37


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Job for tomorrow


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

The stereo is on hold as I can't get the flaming oem one out :roll:

Putting these beauties on tomorrow or Thursday...


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Wheels on, well pleased


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Car looks good, the brake caliper colour is highlight for me. Wheels look huge


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

What sized wheels and tyre combo?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

That side shot is a bit distorted  
Wheels are 18x8.5j offset 42. Tyres are Goodyear F1 asy 5 245/40 r18. Wheels sit 8mm further out than oem.
Oh, and 2kg a corner lighter 8)


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Can't decide if I should put the black TT badge on....


----------



## salsajason (Apr 6, 2017)

For me, its a yes.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

I changed mine to just a black TT badge but didnt like the look without the TFSI badge on so put a black TFSI badge on also.

Without the TFSI badge for some reason it made car look older........... [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

The TT badge is on


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

This beauty arrived today, roll on some good weather


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Stage 1 remap booked in for Saturday  
Car is handling great with the Whiteline rarb.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

What MAP you going for in the end?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Performance remap in Gloucester, dyno custom map.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Looking forward to the remap Saturday morning, I bought a set of Bosch coil packs just in case! Will be prepping the car tomorrow and filling the tank with V Power. 
Any guesses for before and after figures?


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Flashy said:


> Looking forward to the remap Saturday morning, I bought a set of Bosch coil packs just in case! Will be prepping the car tomorrow and filling the tank with V Power.
> Any guesses for before and after figures?


Whats the standard BHP and Torque?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

It's 208bhp (211ps) and 258 lbft (350nm)


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

All dyno's are different, but;

I think you'll be a bit down on power, maybe 205 and 240 before mapping.

After Map i'm going for 246 bhp and 285 torque.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm going to stick my neck out and say it's 218bhp and 255 lbft, after 264 bhp and 296 lbft.


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

I'll play too.

Before 201bhp
After 248bhp

Before 241 torques
After 288 torques

Steve


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Hopefully you guys are guessing a little low. An EA113 was mapped from 197 to 254, I'm sure the EA888 will make at least 10 more.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Not long now


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Ha, I set an alarm (just in case) and I had it on vibrate in error. Luckily I woke up 5 minutes later  
Nervous and excited.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Well, didn't go quite to plan. The new dyno wasn't quite ready so I'm going back next week. Got a file uploaded, will have it tweaked next week on the rollers. Wow, what a difference. Clutch seems good too, plus I didn't have to replace the coil packs. Very happy.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Wonderful. My car alarm decided to go off twice tonight for no apparent reason. I tried to pop the bonnet and the release handle fell off. Could this be causing a temperamental alarm issue? My remap today shouldn't cause any glitches,should it? The car has been fine all day, just went off twice in 20 minutes from 10.30pm. It absolutely lashed down with rain today. Are there any known issues with these cars and their alarms?


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Alarms are always buggers to track problems with!

Quick google shows a lot of Audi problems with alarms and heavy rain.Even one here;

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1496913


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I am thinking the bonnet release is causing the issue, the plastic rod from the release handle has snapped off in the bracket, maybe it's holding the cable in the open position and making the car think someone is forcing the bonnet. I will be dismantling today. Got a new release latch coming.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Had to dismantle the bracket and saw off the broken plastic rod, all good now but waiting for the replacement handle to arrive. The alarm hasn't gone off since last night.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Car booked in next Saturday for dyno and tweaks


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

A Q5 in front of me on the dyno, interested to see what mine makes.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

271bhp and 407nm. 233bhp at the wheels 8)


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

I guess you won't know the before value now?

Steve


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

That sounds pretty good for a stage 1. Almost bang on TTS numbers for BHP.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm happy with it, drives very well. I reckon it must have been around 220bhp before, but that's purely a guess.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

I bet it drives great. Always a good feeling when you first drive it after an upgrade in power!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Car has done 78k, is it worth me sticking the new coil packs in? The torque on my remap was a bit wavy between 2200 and 3200 rpm.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

One of my coils failed a month after remap, I just changed the failed one at the time. In my recent service I changed all 4, along with new NGK spark plugs, pipercross air filter and 5w-40 oil.

As you would expect, car engine is smoother, more loosened up and breathes a lot better


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Here's my graph, not a smoothed out version. Wondering if I should hold off changing the coil packs until actually required. Car drives great at the moment.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes, no point changing if not broken, quite a few people have had to replace their coils after a map though so if you have one that's towards end of life a remap will cause it to fail fairly soon.

The difference is phenomenal though, if your heavy right footed you will soon get used to map, I drive like a old man sometimes though so car always surprises me then with the power when I feel like more spirited driving [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Car has been running nicely since the remap. I've got a short shifter on it's way, will probably get the 034 motorsport solid shifter bushes to complement things. Thinking of getting the anti lift kit.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Is it not trying to spin it's absolute bollocks off 2nd and 3rd? My standard BWA will spin in the dry in 2nd and dances all over the road even in 3rd coming down a slip onto the m'way, if it's remotely moist! Sneaking suspicion it's mapped, feels way to lively for a motor with standard 197hp at the crank.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Boot it in second and the wheels will fight for grip, I squeeze the power in and it's fine, try that coming off an uneven roundabout and it will fight again. That's why I'm considering the anti lift kit.


----------



## acerimmer (Sep 26, 2013)

i ended going to REPerformance in swindon flashy lol. did you look into them?

i turn up with my TT and and just before mine went in there was an 800bhp R8 coming out lol.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I did, they're APR aren't they? Seem to do Lambos etc


----------



## acerimmer (Sep 26, 2013)

yeah its almost imbarrasing to go in there with a 2L TT lol.
Though the lambo they had in there had no engine lol.
They seem pretty good. the guy who did the remapping new what he was doing.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Rufflesj said:


> Is it not trying to spin it's absolute bollocks off 2nd and 3rd? My standard BWA will spin in the dry in 2nd and dances all over the road even in 3rd coming down a slip onto the m'way, if it's remotely moist! Sneaking suspicion it's mapped, feels way to lively for a motor with standard 197hp at the crank.


I dont have these issues, bigger wheels and quality tyres have made a big difference. Depends on road surface etc


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

19" and the latest Ecsta Sports 2000 miles ago.

I wouldn't call it 'an issue' naturally I know how to feather the throttle and the car handles like it's on rails, just pointing out how easily it will spin up if I let it.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Car surprised me today with how quickly it picks up. I was behind a couple of cars that were plodding at 35/40 mph, came to a nice little straight, popped it into 3rd....................whoosh. Felt like I was being pushed back from the steering wheel :lol:

The brakes are pretty good but I was wondering if there was a favoured pad/disc combo? I had some stoptech pads on the ep3 and they were very good.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Now I'm at stage 1 with just a panel filter and rarb upgrade, is there any mods I can do to make the most of the remap? Worth thinking about an induction kit or changing oil grade, plugs, or anything else to consider?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Cannot decide on which to do first. Thinking of getting either some eibach 20/25 drop springs, had them on other cars and really like them, or get a WALK. 
I'm leaning towards the springs as being progressive they will help out but also give the car a better stance.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Springs for sure it will transform the look of your car


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Flashy said:


> Boot it in second and the wheels will fight for grip, ... That's why I'm considering the anti lift kit.


I don't think an anti-lift kit will rectify this issue. The car is FWD - it will always struggle to put the extra power to the ground when you apply it in a sudden manner. I think better tyres will be the biggest improvement for you.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I've learnt to control the throttle better, my tyres are Goodyear f1 asy 5s and do a good job. Will be hunting out some springs soon. Will a 25mm drop require any camber adjustment? What's the general consensus of what I should change when dropping the TT, apart from the springs?

Look at that arch gap


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Possibly shorter anti roll bar drop links to go with the springs?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I've got some meyle HD already on, fitted them when I put the whiteline rarb on (which is adjustable). Shocks usually ok?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Flashy said:


> What's the general consensus of what I should change when dropping the TT, apart from the springs?


If you are going to go through the trouble of replacing your springs, I'd suggest you replace your front strut mounts & strut bearings and your upper / lower coil spring isolators and rear shock mounts while your at it.

If you have money to burn, I'd add a set of 034 tower reinforcement plates for good measure.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I've bought a GFB DV+ diverter valve, a superpro dog bone insert and have an Ultra Racing brace on the way. It's raining all weekend


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Brilliant. Took the drivers side wheel off, instead of the DV pointing towards the wheel arch, it points down and back. Gonna stick it on the ramps and get the undertray off.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Flashy said:


> I've bought a GFB DV+ diverter valve, a superpro dog bone insert and have an Ultra Racing brace on the way. It's raining all weekend


This is the the problem with uk winters I do all my mods in summer well try  i have spent to many days in the rains installing parts and it take the fun and happiness out of it :?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Yeah, not going to bother today. Doing an oil change with my vacuum pump instead, sticking some Millers Nanodrive 5w40 in with a new Mann filter.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Bought a stubby ratchet, will be tackling the DV from underneath next weekend, weather permitting.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Got some transmission fluid coming this week, car can be a bit awkward when changing up.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Oem airbox back on, I think induction kit is giving more top end and sacrificing a bit of bottom end. Swapped out the pcv valve, and I have some bg44k to put in the tank later.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Petrol cap done.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

And fail....


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Is this with using plastidip? Looks like you've used wrinkle paint in the latest "fail" photo.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

The fail photo was when I put some clear lacquer on to try and protect from scratches etc. Seems to have reacted with the paint. I've since wrapped it.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

oh no that's no good! Hopefully you can find a way to fix it easily.

I do like that CF look - might go down that route as my petrol cap is starting to look a bit oxidised.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Got some rear tints to go on, plus this....


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

As you may be aware there are a few installation vids on these on youtube. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Yep, cheers. I've already replaced the grill once before but I'll be removing the bumper this time


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Quite straightforward really, the nervy bit is pulling the two sides in the wheel arch.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Much better and well done. Are you going for the silver rings


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks. Think I'll leave it badgeless for now, if I do get rings they'll be gloss black to match the rear. Not a fan of the chromed look.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Painting the fog grills gloss black today, to match the rest of the car.
The passenger side (UK) was easy as I could get my fingers between the slats and pull the clips off. The green is where I unclipped, the red just came out when pulled. I started from the centre of the car and unclipped the side one's first, then worked towards the wheels. The driver's side needed trim removal tools, again I worked from the centre of the car to the wheel.










I cleaned the area where the grills sit as they were pretty mucky. You an see where the clips sit on the bumper.



















I'll post a before and after later.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Flashy said:


> The fail photo was when I put some clear lacquer on to try and protect from scratches etc. Seems to have reacted with the paint.


A little late now, but that looks like re-coat lift. If you are spray painting something, you can only coat it again (with any paint) within a couple hours; or, thereafter you have to wait like a week or two (in hot weather) until the original paint cures. Otherwise applying more paint more than a couple hours after but less than enough time for the paint to fully cure, will result in what is called "re-coat lift"--the solvents in the new paint will lift the old paint off.



Flashy said:


> I've since wrapped it.


Nice, did you do that yourself? Just with a roll of wrap? I'm not really a huge fan of changing the gas cap appearance as it's kind of iconic for the car, but I do also want to wrap mine to match the wheels now. I think the gas cap should be easy enough to do but I also want to do my mirrors, which I think are better left to a wrap shop. But then I guess if they are doing those it shouldn't be too much more to get the fuel cap done... The good part about wrap is that it's easily removable if you don't like it afterwards. Plasti dip is too but it's more work and you can't get it glossy like wrap.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Transmission fluid change today.

Fill hole (10mm hex)










Drain hole (10mm hex)










Get the old stuff out










New stuff to go in










Set up










2.3 litres apparently and torque to spec.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Did you refill it after warming up the gear box oil as read on here that it may be necessary.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

No, I took for a test drive and it was fine.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I have some 8.1kg 18 inch wheels to put on tomorrow. Shedding 3.1kg a corner


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Bola FLB flow formed with R888r tyres. 20kg or 44 1b each.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Did you have to replace any seals when doing the gear oil, or is it just crush washers? Going to be doing this job myself next w'end.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

There's no seal or crush washer. Just cleaned both surfaces.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Happy bunny


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Flashy said:


> Painting the fog grills gloss black today, to match the rest of the car.
> The passenger side (UK) was easy as I could get my fingers between the slats and pull the clips off. The green is where I unclipped, the red just came out when pulled. I started from the centre of the car and unclipped the side one's first, then worked towards the wheels. The driver's side needed trim removal tools, again I worked from the centre of the car to the wheel.
> 
> View attachment 2
> ...


Much better to use heat gun to make it glossy. Painting the grill glossy black is not a good idea i the long run because it will make water mark and scratch more visible.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Flashy said:


> Happy bunny


They look great 8)


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

They looks good. Are you planning on tracking it at some point as those are some pretty serious tyres


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

No  
I'll use them for summer but either put the other wheels back on for winter or get some Goodyear or Michelin on and sell the Toyo.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Got a couple of things coming, some forge 11mm spacers and an S Line rear valance that I plan to respray gloss black.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Spacers on and valance primed. Car needs to settle.


----------



## acerimmer (Sep 26, 2013)

are you ok for clearence on the rear now the wheels come out further


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Yep, no issues at all.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Finished the valance off and decided to stripe the Maxton kit.


----------



## acerimmer (Sep 26, 2013)

looks great, finished yet?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Not sure whether to lightly tint the rear lights. Might change the plates as mine are a bit boring, quite like the 3D or Gel ones.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Bumper off, valance on. There's no way this could be done without removing the bumper (which is easy). I had to thump the valance into place


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Next job


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Flashy said:


> Finished the valance off and decided to stripe the Maxton kit.
> 
> View attachment 1


looking good, What's that silver you have used on the base of the Maxton splitters?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

It's actually a gloss white 5mm carriage tape off ebay  
Funnily enough I was considering changing it for red.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

APR in....


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

My Whiteline rarb bushes started to creak again today, so tonight I whipped the bushes off and cleaned all the old grease off. Decided to have a go at using teflon tape, so I found my roll of PTFE pipe tape and wrapped the bar where the bushes sit, also did the outer side of the bushes too. Job done, clean and tidy with zero creaking.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Just purchased a race chip xlr pedal box. Wow, what a difference, reminds me of my k20  
Especially good in lower gears, feels so punchy.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I broke my Maxton front splitter today


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Uh oh!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Not going to bother replacing it, I'll leave the side skirts on though. Might get my lowering springs on now instead.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Flashy said:


> I broke my Maxton front splitter today


How badly did you break it... I have repaired my x4 maxton splitters a couple of times 😅


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Two pieces chunked off, can I glue, fill and paint?
I thought I'd been up my ramps with it on before, obviously not


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Flashy said:


> Two pieces chunked off, can I glue, fill and paint?
> I thought I'd been up my ramps with it on before, obviously not


Throw some photos up or PM me them. I'm sure it'll be repairable


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

So, I have a day off work tomorrow and plan to do some car tinkering. Need to find the clunking noise at the rear of the car. Looking to install my superpro lower gearbox mount insert and reinstall my gfb dv+ too.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Car passed it's Mot, no advisories. Hasn't failed one yet


----------

